# kittens - playing or fighting?



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

i recently got an 8 week old kitten, and after a while i thought about getting him a playmate. he's now 14 weeks old, and i found a cute kitten and took her home. i was told she was 8 weeks. she was very small but as she was from a litter twice as big as my other one i thought that was why. i took her to the vets for a check over, and was told she was only 5 weeks! (i was so upset!). 

anyway, my bigger one seems interested in her and wants to get to her, but seems to be really rough - pouncing on her and trying to rough her up. she doesn't seem to mind, and he doesn't have his claws out or bites really hard, but it looks a bit much. my question is - is he playing with her, or is he trying to hurt her? the over protective mum in me wants to keep her away from him, but then i don't want to risk their 'bonding' and getting to know each other.

any advice welcome!! thanks


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi 
When we first got dexter I was content with just one cat until he reached about 12 weeks old, he was a little tinker so we got him a friend, Oscar. They were around the same age when we got him but I wasn't expecting the hell that ensued. Dexter would not leave him alone - they were in a constant ball of fur all the time! I separated them for the first night and spoke to a couple of people who reassured me it would pass and that it was all part of establishing a pecking order, as there wasn't one before. Sure enough after about two days (I think) I came home from work to find them both cuddling on the sofa  they aren't so close now but get along ok. Let them get on with it, as long as no one is getting hurt and they're both eating ok it will get better.
x


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

hi 

thanks very much for replying - i was really brave earlier and let them get on with it under my supervision with a water spray at the ready! the 14 week old went straight for her, but at the tender age of 6 weeks she gave as good as she could and didn't seem to mind too much. when she started miaowing i took that as her throwing in the towel lol. he was lovely to her afterwards when he was sleepy - she tried to snuggle up to him and he licked her for a while - so rewarding!!  i hope as he slows down in growth and she catches up it'll be a fairer 'fight' - until then i will keep them apart unless i'm there. 

thanks again for your reply


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tghey should be kept seperate until the 5 week old kitten (good god :nonod: ) is at least 10 weeksold and alot bigger. for the love of god dont spray them with water water = you = scared of you.

you seperate them and teach them, not chuck watyer at them, plus you shouldnt get a kitten wet they can become seriously ill.

for future reference 5 week old kittens looka lot different to 8 week olds, 5week old are normally just toddling and have only just trued food and weigh about 500grams, 8 weeks old weigh just under double and can run!

kittens shouldnt leave mum until 12weeks of age! please remember to neuter them asap to!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Contact the owner of the litter, and tell them they are putting the kittens at serious risk by taking them away from their mother that young, and that they should take it back to its mum. Tell them you will collect it in 6 to 8 weeks' time. This baby ought to be with its mother. 
If they refuse, report them to the RSPCA for animal abuse. 

If you can't bring it back, get some kitten milk from the vet and hand-rear it, or better still, find someone with a litter around the same age, rub your kitten with a rag carrying the scent of the mother and her litter, and pray that the surrogate mother will accept it.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't realise that you said the kitten is 5 weeks old. My apologies for not reading the post properly, I was under the impression that they were similar age but one was a bigger build - huge misunderstanding on my part. There will be a considerable size different between your 14 week old and the new kitten, there will also be development differences. You're right in being careful that he doesn't cause her injury.
I totally agree with the above post, the 'breeder' should not have let the kittens go at just 5 weeks of age. I think you should contact them and explain that you've been corrected on the kittens age and that it's too young to be away from its mother. During this time they are learning vital skills which they can only learn from the mother and litter mates.
I had Lola (now 5months) at 5/6weeks of age as she was dumped at my work with two other litter mates. They require considerably more experienced care, luckily she came to the right place and is now thriving. However, all kittens benefit from this time with the mother.
If there's no option of returning her, perhaps get some advice from your vet as it is not an ideal situation.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> tghey should be kept seperate until the 5 week old kitten (good god :nonod: ) is at least 10 weeksold and alot bigger. for the love of god dont spray them with water water = you = scared of you.
> 
> you seperate them and teach them, not chuck watyer at them, plus you shouldnt get a kitten wet they can become seriously ill.
> 
> ...


thanks for the lecture- just what i didn't need  thankfully i'm not completely useless and took her to the vets and am keeping in touch with them with regards to her weight (she's gaining really well)  she's now 6 weeks and is running around and thriving - practicing her hunting and jumping. the vet actually said they would rather she was with me than with the rubbish owner, as they rate me as a pet owner.

my other is booked to be neutered in 3 weeks.

believe it or not i've had cats my whole life, and love them like my children. i discipline the kids too - and they're not scared of me. all about balance you see.....

my original question was is it playing or fighting?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lecture ?  Id say playing at that age but havent bred or know jack all about if kittens get territorial  Just followed a link here and cant see why your so sad at the post :rolleyes5:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It's probably only playing, but that difference doesn't matter all that much at this age, the older kitten is too old and strong to be a match for the baby, and too young to keep himself in check the way a mother, or any adult cat will do when dealing with young kittens.
They will need constant supervision, and the elder kitten needs to be kept in check the same way a mother cat would do.

If you observe the way adult cats deal with kittens pestering them, you will see that they are ever so gentle, until the kittens get old enoujgh to really learn control and good manners. Then, the adults will really start disciplining if they are too rough.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Contact the owner of the litter, and tell them they are putting the kittens at serious risk by taking them away from their mother that young, and that they should take it back to its mum. Tell them you will collect it in 6 to 8 weeks' time. This baby ought to be with its mother.
> If they refuse, report them to the RSPCA for animal abuse.
> 
> If you can't bring it back, get some kitten milk from the vet and hand-rear it, or better still, find someone with a litter around the same age, rub your kitten with a rag carrying the scent of the mother and her litter, and pray that the surrogate mother will accept it.


just to add it would be something like cimi-cat or a kitten substitute (incase anyone thought you meant actual kitten milk!) and they have this until 13weeks of age, she will have ZERO immune system at the moment, so you have to be seriouslly careful.

also I dont think that anyone would accept a 5 week old kitten thats been in 2 homes into their litter, purely down to possible infection it may bring to their litter  and I dont think mum would accept a new kitten that old, very lucky if they accept young ones, good idea is to add baby talc to the litter beforehand or bad the small all around the new kitten, (still might not work!) but not sure if this would do any good in this case.



catlover0581 said:


> thanks for the lecture- just what i didn't need  thankfully i'm not completely useless and took her to the vets and am keeping in touch with them with regards to her weight (she's gaining really well)  she's now 6 weeks and is running around and thriving - practicing her hunting and jumping. the vet actually said they would rather she was with me than with the rubbish owner, as they rate me as a pet owner.
> 
> my other is booked to be neutered in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


didnt see a 'lecture' saw advice from everyone including myself, maybe not what you wanted to hear, but it may help other in the future on not getting a kitten to young  if you have had them your entire life you should know that 5 week old kitten needs mum. I would still buy some cimicat as she still needs high protein milk that she is missing from mum until at least 13weeks of age.

Sadly no one can tell if its fighting or playing unless we see a build up then the actual moment on a video then the end part.

glad your others booked in to be neutered, the people you got her from sound evil, please report them!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds very much to me like they are play fighting and nothing to worry about, its natural. it always looks worse than it is.
is she crying when he starts on her


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i appreciate all the advice everyone has given me, just feeling a bit sensitive as i can't believe i was so gullable. no one can kick me harder than i'm kicking myself. 

the great news is that she's gained 4oz in 10 days, and she's managing to eat normal kitten food now. she's still having kitten milk to make sure, and the vet is very pleased with her and how she's progressing.

when Freddy goes after her she tries to give as good as she gets!!  she seems quite happy in his 'embrace', and if she cries i break it straight up - i'm beside them the whole time. plucky little thing is always wanting to go back to him- so i'm pretty confident it's playing...just need her to grow a bit more so they can enjoy themselves rather than me interferring all the time and spoiling their fun lol.

i'm in the process of designing them a great scratching post/ play centre, with cosy holes and beds too - i'll post pics when it's done


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> i appreciate all the advice everyone has given me, just feeling a bit sensitive as i can't believe i was so gullable. no one can kick me harder than i'm kicking myself.


Good thing about pf is we are all human  xxx


----------

